# Different feet



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I had a chick hatch with one regular four toed foot and one dorking five toed foot. It walks fine. It is a mix from a dorking rooster and a different breed hen. I am keeping the chick and will not cull it. It will still lay eggs or make a great meal. I am just curious on how this happened. I don't know very much when it comes to genetics.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Isn't the Dorking a five toed bird? That would explain the five toes if that chick is part Dorking. 

But it can happen with any breed. It just means someone is carrying the gene for polydactyly.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

but why would it only have one foot with the 5 toes. I would have thought that the gene for feet would apply to both feet..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As you can see it doesn't mean both feet are created equal. This gets in to an area of genetics that I understand, kind of, but can not explain. It happens in pure breed Silkies also. And is not a death knell to a breeding program. If at least one foot has five toes then the gene is present to create five toed progeny if paired with another good quality bird.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok cool. Thanks for the information. Yes one foot is four toes and the other is five like the dorking father. It's even better that it is not a defect. It looks interesting.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Depends on what you mean by using the word defect. Yes, its a defect but not one that is an issue where health is concerned.


----------

